# 15 favorite prog songs



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Robert Wyatt - Sea song
Michael mantler - The insect god
Van der graaf - Refugees
Kevin Ayers - Whatevershebringswesing
Caravan - Winter wine
Chris Rainbow - Home of the brave
Hatfield and the north - Fitter stoke has a bath
Soft machine - Moon in june
Frank Zappa - Peaches en regalia
King Crimson - Starless
Area - Luglio Agosto Settembre nero
Goblin - Profondo rosso theme
Stormy Six - Stalingrado
Yes - awaken
Neuschwanstein - Loafer Jack

I'm not using the term prog in a super restrictive way obviously


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Too difficult.
But these have to go there:

Bo Hansson - Riders of Rohan
YES - Awaken
Procol - In Held Twas I
-Kaleidoscope (okay, not strictly prog, but what a song!)
Genesis - Musical Box
-Supper's Ready
VDGG - Plague of Lighthouse Keepers
Curved Air - Peace of Mind


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Gentle Giant-So Sincere
Yes-Heart Of The Sunrise
Bruford-Travels With Myself and Someone Else
Brand X-Disco Suicide
Zappa-Andy, RDNZL, Drowning Witch
Egg-A Visit To Newport Hospital
Mike Keneally-Looking For Nina, Pretty Enough For Girls
Gong-Esnuria
Allan Holdsworth-The Unmerry Go-Round
Jethro Tull-The Third Hoorah
King Crimson-Red, Pictures Of A City

The 15 I can think of at the moment.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Ayers Rock - Big Red Rock
Sebastian Hardie - Rosanna 
Sons of the Vegetal Mother - Love is the Law
Spectrum - Make your Stash
George Duke - Old Slippers
Ariel - Confessions of a Psychopathic Cowpoke
Pink Floyd - Interstellar Overdrive 
Soft machine - Moon in June
Frank Zappa - Mr Green Genes
King Crimson - In the Wake of Poseidon
Jean Luc Pony - King Kong
Madder Lake - 12lb Toothbrush
Yes - Starship trooper
Tamam Shud - Got A Feeling


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Ariel - Confessions of a Psychopathic Cowpoke


You like this track cos it talks of killing babies and women?

That is rather strange: just a few hours ago I was listening to the Ariel "A Strange Fantastic Dream" lp which I got just today from my friend as a possible lp trade. (I decided I do not want it, even though the coverart is great.)
Oh yeah - did you know there is an alternate coverart (to the clown one)? Its what appears to be an astronaut head ,with it looking like goddamn Putin!

You do realize that of your 15 picks, 4 are Australian and of those 4, Ariel,Spectrum & Tamam Shud are related? (Wot no Murteps?)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Sorry Eddie - make that SIX Australian bands.

(I would have corrected my mistake there and then, but for the fact that moderator-Communists are diddling all my posts and putting them on delay.)


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

The Deacon said:


> Too difficult.
> But these have to go there:
> 
> Bo Hansson - Riders of Rohan


the riders of Rohan or the horns of Rohan?
anyway what about 20 songs then? I've already changed my mind


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

starthrower said:


> Zappa- RDNZL


which version? Because it's one of my favorite pieces too, but my favorite is the one on Lost episodes (that is by the way right before Kung fu, probably my single favorite Zappa piece ever... above I've mentioned Peaches, but I like Kung fu even more)


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Off the top of my head.........

Avantasia - Scarecrow
Colosseum- Lost Angeles
Threshold - Mission Control
Zappa - Dinah Moe Humm
Rush - La Villa Strangiato
King Crimson - Matte Kudasai 
Man - Hard way to Die
Mars Volta - Inertiatic ESP
Alan Parsons - The Raven
Hawkwind- Levitation
Jethro Tull - Minstrel in the Gallery
Mountain - Nantucket Sleighride 
Uriah Heep - July Morning
Pineapple Thiek - The One you left to Die
Coheed and Cambria - Welcome Home
Teramaze - Anhedonia
The Enid - In the Region of the Summer Stars

They're just the ones I can think of right now........


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

norman bates said:


> which version? Because it's one of my favorite pieces too, but my favorite is the one on Lost episodes (that is by the way right before Kung fu, probably my single favorite Zappa piece ever... above I've mentioned Peaches, but I like Kung fu even more)


I like that one, and two others for different reasons. The Lost Episodes version for the overall ensemble playing, the Helsinki Concert for FZ's ecstatic guitar solo, and the Studio Tan version for George Duke's piano solo.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Crap, I did more than 15. Oh well.


----------

